# Twin scroll manifold



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Pics of the new Full-Race Longitude 1.8t twin scroll T4 manifold for the BW EFR turbos.

This one will be going into my A4 along with a EFR 8374 turbo.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^:thumbup: looks beautyful


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

looking good mike :thumbup:
interested in the results with the BFR


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

pure car porn. they going to do a transverse?


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

1.8t67 said:


> pure car porn. they going to do a transverse?


I talked to Geoff about that when they were building this one on my car. He told me they dont have any plans to do a TS T4 manifold for the transverse. But if there is a good amount of interest in a manifold like that I could ask him again.


Has anyone tried a EFR on the Full-Race T3 manifold yet?


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

how big of a turbo will fit with this manifold?


----------



## turboistheanswertocancer (Feb 25, 2011)

Doing a T4 twin scroll EFR would be real tight if it were possible on the MK4. The overall length of these things is pretty substantial.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I know it's been said but this is SEXY!

Also, I thought Full Race mainly dealt with DSM's I do know they are doing alot with the BW EFR's though.


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

V DUB'N said:


> how big of a turbo will fit with this manifold?


It will fit any of the TS T4 EFR turbos including the 9180. 




DMVDUB said:


> I know it's been said but this is SEXY!
> 
> Also, I thought Full Race mainly dealt with DSM's I do know they are doing alot with the BW EFR's though.




Full-Race was the first to offer a tube manifold for the 1.8t(transverse and longitude), that was back in 2004. The first one was done for me when I contacted Geoff asking if they would be willing to make me a custom tube manifold for a custom Airwerks S300 I had from ITS. So they have been offering those manifolds for about 7 years now.


----------



## turboistheanswertocancer (Feb 25, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> I know it's been said but this is SEXY!
> 
> Also, I thought Full Race mainly dealt with DSM's I do know they are doing alot with the BW EFR's though.


Well they were directly involved with development of the EFR.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Mani looks great. Geoff and crew do great work.

What housing are you going with, the 1.05 I'll assume?


----------



## iLove2dubb (Feb 3, 2008)

I know the shop where I had my work done has made a twin scroll manifold for an mk4. It's called agtronicmotorsport and it is located in Montreal. I took a pic of one being made when I was having work done at the shop. Pic for reference;










I had a custom v-band manifold made for my mk3 1.8t. They are a local for me, and the welding is flawless! Pretty resonable prices as well.... I had them fabricate a tubular manifold, dp, dt, 2.5" boost piping, and 3" exhaust. No issues with the firewall or mount clearence. I am running a pte5857 and the set up is beastly! You should check them out, they have a website. Pics for reference!
































































Turned out really sweet!


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Nice manifold, I wonder if the EFR would work on it. I have known about his manifolds since he made the very first one for Jet Jockey(Mike) B6 A4 1.8t. 



Fast929 said:


> Mani looks great. Geoff and crew do great work.
> 
> What housing are you going with, the 1.05 I'll assume?


The .92 which is the internal WG twin scroll T4 housing. The 1.05 is the TS housing without a WG.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

Audi2ptzero said:


> I talked to Geoff about that when they were building this one on my car. He told me they dont have any plans to do a TS T4 manifold for the transverse. But if there is a good amount of interest in a manifold like that I could ask him again.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried a EFR on the Full-Race T3 manifold yet?



well it would be a real shame if they decide not to make one for the transverse cars


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Agtronic was a guy that use to be here a lot. I remember he had like mk2 jetta or something like this and remember his posts about starting work at some local shop. Very gifted kid...i see he opened up his own shop now...very nice products there and great welding skills.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Its a small thing, but twist the throttle body 90* so that the black plastic motor actuator cover is facing down towards the pavement. That will open the throttle blade against the front of the manifold first, which gives the best distribution of airflow since the air has to spread out against the mani wall and then back fill the plenum nearest the runners :thumbup:


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Are you sure you posted in the right thread? lol


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Audi2ptzero said:


> Are you sure you posted in the right thread? lol


thinkin the same thing

they set a price yet?


----------



## turboistheanswertocancer (Feb 25, 2011)

He was replying to iLove2dubb, telling him to rotate his tb...


----------



## SDLEDS (Mar 3, 2011)

Excellent welds as always from Full Race. Any idea on what the price is going to be on this bad boy?


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats awesome Mike! :thumbup:


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

SDLEDS said:


> Excellent welds as always from Full Race. Any idea on what the price is going to be on this bad boy?


They are waiting to set the price after they have made a production run manifold since they need to figure out the cost(material and labor) of making it.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Audi2ptzero said:


> They are waiting to set the price after they have made a production run manifold since they need to figure out the cost(material and labor) of making it.


def watching for this


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

Audi2ptzero said:


> They are waiting to set the price after they have made a production run manifold since they need to figure out the cost(material and labor) of making it.


 Any rough idea how much they charge for a one off?  I'd love to get a transverse bottom mount divided t4 to run an efr on my TT quattro.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Audi2ptzero said:


> Nice manifold, I wonder if the EFR would work on it. I have known about his manifolds since he made the very first one for Jet Jockey(Mike) B6 A4 1.8t.
> 
> 
> 
> The .92 which is the internal WG twin scroll T4 housing. The 1.05 is the TS housing without a WG.




Agreed, hence the question. The .92 TS will be a reduction in overall flow characteristics as compared so say the an .82 housing which would require a bump up to the 1.05 housing which, is unfortunately, not waste gated...

Based on your power levels and required flow, I'd think the 1.05 would be your choice for this app, no?


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Fast929 said:


> Agreed, hence the question. The .92 TS will be a reduction in overall flow characteristics as compared so say the an .82 housing which would require a bump up to the 1.05 housing which, is unfortunately, not waste gated...
> 
> Based on your power levels and required flow, I'd think the 1.05 would be your choice for this app, no?


A .92 TS T4 housing should flow more then a .82 T3 open housing.

I couldn't use a 1.05 open T4 housing since the manifold can not be made with twin external wg's. So my only choice at this time is the .92 TS T4 internal WG.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Audi2ptzero said:


> A .92 TS T4 housing should flow more then a .82 T3 open housing.
> 
> I couldn't use a 1.05 open T4 housing since the manifold can not be made with twin external wg's. So my only choice at this time is the .92 TS T4 internal WG.


That is what I was going to run with the 7670 (.92 TS).


You'll have to keep me posted on how that works out. Spool should be awesome but I'm not sure if it'll keep up with an .82 T3 open for total flow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Fast929 said:


> That is what I was going to run with the 7670 (.92 TS).
> 
> 
> You'll have to keep me posted on how that works out. Spool should be awesome but I'm not sure if it'll keep up with an .82 T3 open for total flow.


It wont :thumbup:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Doesn't matter to me in the end.


Went with the GTX76 w/.63 housing.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

So, they don't plan to do a TS T4 manifold with external gates?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

Chris164935 said:


> So, they don't plan to do a TS T4 manifold with external gates?


 on longitudinal and transverse, there isn't alot of room to run twin gates. i looked into the option when i had my standard t4 manifold built. it's a tight area.


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Fast929 said:


> That is what I was going to run with the 7670 (.92 TS).
> 
> 
> You'll have to keep me posted on how that works out. Spool should be awesome but I'm not sure if it'll keep up with an .82 T3 open for total flow.


If the T3 was the better choice for max flow and peak hp then he would have built me a T3 manifold for my car which is only used for drag racing. But yet he built me a Twin scroll instead. Pretty sure he knows way more then anyone here when it comes to turbo and how they flow.

I emailed Geoff, but happen to find this post of his on another forum.





> The question - in Garrett world a 1.06a/r T4 twinscroll housing builds boost faster than a .82a/r open T3 so I'd be better than 1.05a/r BW offering would be similar.
> 
> Geoff's answer - I understand your assumption but the 'R' on the BW turbos is much larger than the garrett twinscrolls, so BW is actually a larger size housing for the same A/R ratio


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Chris164935 said:


> So, they don't plan to do a TS T4 manifold with external gates?


No he doesn't. On the longitude 1.8 there isn't enough room for 2 external wg's and 2 dump tubes. I had been trying to get him to make a twin scroll with twin external wg's for a few years now. Someone else made one on a B7 A4 2.0t but the turbo was pretty much pointing right at the fender with no room at all for something to fit onto the compressor housing. Plus with it angled like that the air flow to the turbo was pretty restricted.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Audi2ptzero said:


> No he doesn't. On the longitude 1.8 there isn't enough room for 2 external wg's and 2 dump tubes. I had been trying to get him to make a twin scroll with twin external wg's for a few years now. Someone else made one on a B7 A4 2.0t but the turbo was pretty much pointing right at the fender with no room at all for something to fit onto the compressor housing. Plus with it angled like that the air flow to the turbo was pretty restricted.


That sucks. Well, any chance of a twin-scroll manifold with a single wastegate?


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Chris164935 said:


> That sucks. Well, any chance of a twin-scroll manifold with a single wastegate?


i can ask Geoff and see what he says.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Mmmmmmm twin scroll!:thumbup:

I can not wait to follow suit.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Audi2ptzero said:


> i can ask Geoff and see what he says.


Yeah, ask him when you get a chance and let me know. Preferably using a 38mm V-banded TiAL unit or 44mm if the 38mm is too small. Thanks.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

i want to see pics of this attached to the car and a turbo on it please


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

derekb727 said:


> i want to see pics of this attached to the car and a turbo on it please


Here you go. I just posted this on another forum after finding the picture on the Full-Race FB picture page. 










Picture was taking when they were buidling the manifold on my car back in Dec. This is a 7064 size turbo. 

As for pictures of it on my car with a 8374, that wont happen till April since thats when the first shippment of TS turbos will be shipped out from BW.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Fap.... Fap....


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Ok got an email back from Geoff.

He says the .92 TS will spool up quicker then the T3 .83, both should make the exact same peak hp. The 1.05 will make the most peak hp of the 3. 

They can do a t3 open for the efr turbo on this manifold design, they prototyped both on these manifolds. It was something I asked them to do when they asked to use my car.


Waiting to hear back from him again about doing the manifold in a open T4 with single WG or a TS T4 with a single WG. 

I plan on showing this setup on my car at the Big Socal Euro event in July.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

how can you run a singe wastegate on a TS turbo


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

version1.655 said:


> how can you run a singe wastegate on a TS turbo


They offer that type of manifold for the Nissan's because of space issues.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

because i have a TS turbo, obviously not installed yet. just wondering if i wasted my money since nobody make a TS mani for longitudinal..im sure i could get a custom mani somewhere though


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

Any news on the W/G Q Audi2ptzero?


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Tybolltt said:


> Any news on the W/G Q Audi2ptzero?


Which one? If your asking about a twin external wg setup on this manifold, answer is no Full-Race will not be offering that.


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

The single external gate...


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Tybolltt said:


> The single external gate...


They were not interested in doing a single either.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

whats the material in the collector for?


----------



## allan_84 (Apr 29, 2004)

think its for Pipe Purging & Backing Gas. but not sure.


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

allan_84 said:


> think its for Pipe Purging & Backing Gas. but not sure.


Yes. to 'backpurge' the weld for better penetration and provide a superior metallurgical structure.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

do they have anything as far as a downpipe that will work with the mani.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Backpurge ftw!
Always back purge stainless piping with nitrogen or argon. Keeps "sugar" off the weld and the root looks like dimes lying in there. :thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

EugeneDubbin said:


> Yes. to 'backpurge' the weld for better penetration and provide a superior metallurgical structure.


is it a porous type filler used?
asking as I want to use something like this
any info appreciated
thanks


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

In industrial type situations where you weld in a line permanently, a special rice based paper is used. It melts in water. We call it "purge paper".


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*education is needed*

Hi 

i would like to know ur input regarding this TS Mani 'cos i recently came across this :









http://store.agtronicmotorsport.com/popup_image.php?pID=122

Now sharing ur input on the above 'cos it really effect upcoming projects if we shared our knowledge
this 20v 1.8T engine of ours.

This TS technology will reduce the time needed to boost the turbo which brings me to ask:

1- Whats the suitable TS turbo's for the mentioned manifold on our engine?


thank you


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^that is sweet. i just wonder why they cost so damn much


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Its called parts and SKILLED labor. They are on par with FFE while more expensive than Eurojet and far cheaper than Full Race (and im sure fits better).


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

cincyTT said:


> (and im sure fits better).


Better than what, a FR manifold? Was there a problem with FR fitment? First I've heard of it...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

You had to notch the Valve covers on some turbos w/ the Transverse FR mani I thought.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

screwball said:


> You had to notch the Valve covers on some turbos w/ the Transverse FR mani I thought.


This


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I know it's probably the worst indication of how an exhaust manifold will perform, but that polished mani' is a 10.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

erevlydeux said:


> the Ag mani makes me wish I had a twin scroll potato.   :thumbup:


I wonder if they could flip the flange over to make it bottom mount?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

I'll be running the Full-Race twin scroll with my EFR 8374 also :thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

16plus4v said:


> I'll be running the Full-Race twin scroll with my EFR 8374 also :thumbup:


I will be running one with a 7670 and their beautiful 3" dp as well!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Too bad most of the bigger EFR twin scroll housings require external gates. :banghead:


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

erevlydeux said:


> the Ag mani makes me wish I had a twin scroll potato.   :thumbup:


go for it then
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5269947-Brand-New-Comp-Turbo-1000hp-!!56K-Warning!!


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Too bad most of the bigger EFR twin scroll housings require external gates. :banghead:


Only the 9180 and that thing is HUGE.


Have 2 of the EFR manifolds in my hands already. One was coated black. Still waiting for mine to show up which is also being coated black but needed a EGT bung put on it first. 

Will have them with me to show off at Wustefest.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Are the EFR's available yet?


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Fast929 said:


> Are the EFR's available yet?


Just waiting for them to show up. If you ordered one today you would be looking at around July to get it in your hands.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We are still waiting on twin scrolls as well !


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

I said it in Feb, I'd be glad if they showed in April, May, June....



Reason I bought a GTX.....


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

just installed one of there regular manis and full race DP and 6262 dbb...tial 44..and some custom dump tubes last week on A4 they make awesome stuff :thumbup:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Vdubed13 said:


>


had to get angelina jolie in there


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

MKIII_96 said:


> had to get angelina jolie in there


her 5 years ago....Love of my life! not so much now...

On the megan fox boat now, although her not so perfect face skin killllls it, but i can look past it when its not visible in the pic, lol, she's such a REbel!


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

derekb727 said:


> her 5 years ago....Love of my life! not so much now...
> 
> On the megan fox boat now, although her not so perfect face skin killllls it, but i can look past it when its not visible in the pic, lol, she's such a REbel!


Time to break out the flavoured pillow cases.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

You should check out her thumb nails. Eek.


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

Vdubed13 said:


> just installed one of there regular manis and full race DP and 6262 dbb...tial 44..and some custom dump tubes last week on A4 they make awesome stuff :thumbup:


I think I know those parts. lol


----------

